# Is it worth saving?



## Bostgrl94max (Nov 9, 2005)

Ok, I've read all kinds of similar problems that others are having that I am having. But what I really want to know, is my car worth saving??

I have a 94 maxima GXE, it has 190K on it, the Trans is starting to go, I am about to change the T-stat for nothing, and one of my axle's is in dire need of repair. Now the T-stat and Axle I can afford, but is this car really going to be worth the $$ its going to cost me for a new tranny?

The car doesn't have much else wrong with it, I've been driving it for a year and haven't had any major issues, besides the ones above (and yes they are major, at least to me).

Problem: when driving as I go up hill or any slight incline of any sorts (and even when on the highway and want some more speed), the car will rev up to 4, 5 sometimes 6 as the Speedometer goes down, until I take my foot off the gas pedal and slam back down on it for it to jerk itself into the next gear (comfort/power doesn't make a difference here). I talked with someone, they said its possible its the shifting cable, but if thats really bad it might have affected the whole trans and will need to replace/rebuild. 

I am moving from Boston to Louisiana I want to know if its worth it to put the money and mileage into the car or not? If it isn't, any locals want it? cheap?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Bostgrl94max said:


> Ok, I've read all kinds of similar problems that others are having that I am having. But what I really want to know, is my car worth saving??
> 
> I have a 94 maxima GXE, it has 190K on it, the Trans is starting to go, I am about to change the T-stat for nothing, and one of my axle's is in dire need of repair. Now the T-stat and Axle I can afford, but is this car really going to be worth the $$ its going to cost me for a new tranny?
> 
> ...


I might just might be low on fluid..If the fluid is good then i would say the tranny is going out...Try to get a used one from a junkyard with a warranty.....Replacement with a junkyard trans is cheaper then a rebuild...


----------



## Navi00 (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah, just go to an autoyard and look for a compatable trannsmission. You should be able to get one with okay milage, but this is presuming you don't mind doing the swap yourself, or know someone who will do it cheap. Otherwise it's not worth it.

:cheers:


----------



## Bostgrl94max (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Guys... I appreciate the feedback, I will look into it a bit more at the junkyards.. hopefully I can find a good one! :fluffy:


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

Bostgrl94max said:


> Thanks Guys... I appreciate the feedback, I will look into it a bit more at the junkyards.. hopefully I can find a good one! :fluffy:


be sure to get an auto tranny from a '92-'94 GXE since those tranny's r a bit stronger from what i heard compared to the '89-'91 auto GXE's. as for the value on ur car, a car with either a dead tranny or motor or just both isn't worth squat but if u really want to keep this car or just love it then just swap the tranny out with a used one from a junkyard with decent mileage and at an affordable price. normally junkyards will let go the 3rd gen tranny's from $350-$850 used.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

GRNMAXDMON said:


> be sure to get an auto tranny from a '92-'94 GXE since those tranny's r a bit stronger from what i heard compared to the '89-'91 auto GXE's. as for the value on ur car, a car with either a dead tranny or motor or just both isn't worth squat but if u really want to keep this car or just love it then just swap the tranny out with a used one from a junkyard with decent mileage and at an affordable price. normally junkyards will let go the 3rd gen tranny's from $350-$850 used.


all VGs got the same tranny RE4F02A
the VE got the RE4F04V
you cannot use the VE trans on the VG, the starter is different and can't be used


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*keep it or get rid of it?*



internetautomart said:


> all VGs got the same tranny RE4F02A
> the VE got the RE4F04V
> you cannot use the VE trans on the VG, the starter is different and can't be used


My advice is that you need to spend money to fix it. If you checked Kelly Blue Book (kbb.com) you see that 3rd Gen maximas are right now around $800 wholesale, and they sell for $1,500-$2,500, and a very good condition one sells for about $3,000. These cars have lost their former glory and are no longer in demand. But, in order to have something of any value, agree with internetautomart, you need to fix it to some degree. You'll have something that may last you another 2 years or so, if you get good tranny, or at least you have something you can sell. But leaving it completely busted up leaves you essentially with nothing. Another consideration, is after repairing it, is donating to charity. I have called Heritage Foundation for the Blind (1-800-2DONATE) in the past, and have gotten the full value of the car, at the HIGHEST Kelly Blue Book value for that type of vehicle, and with the receipt from them, reduced my taxes. So, the car as a saleable item is not worth much, maybe $2000 grand if you can swing it, but as a tax write-off is worth about $3,5000. Depending on your tax bracket, this may work better for you. Getting money back from Uncle Sam is better than dealing with the hassle of selling a 12+ year old car.

Good luck.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

tax laws changed last year. you only get to write off what they get for your car when they sell it


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*Older car: selling or donating it?*



internetautomart said:


> tax laws changed last year. you only get to write off what they get for your car when they sell it


Thanks for the update. I didn't know the tax laws changed. I'm not sure it applies to all charities alike. I think if the charity uses the item donated to them, and not sells it, it applies diffferently. I'm not a tax expert, so the person I gave advice to would really need to consult with a professional tax advisor. I still agree with you overall, however, and the basic advice we both gave the young man is to fix the car and that would put him in a better position overall, sell it, drive it, or donate it. It gives him options. But with a dead tranny, no options.


----------

